# OLH, Lobitos, Tunitas ride report.



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

We uncorked a big ride today. Kurt, Derek and I headed out to the coast and back.

We did the OLH, Lobitos and Tunitas Creek climbs. Given that our previous long roadie ride was 45 miles, we ALL had cramps. Bustamove had it worst. We had to shove three bananas in him.

There were hundreds of riders out! Teams, clubs, recreational... it was a good sight to see.

We took the Lobitos Creek cut-off from Tunitas Creek and enjoyed the sun shining into those wonderful rolling hills. Of course we paid dearly at Tunitas Creek. Is it me or those last three 'flat' miles really punishing?

The Kings Mountain descent was incredible. I got my descending confidence back and that part felt like a luge run. Why pay for a roller coaster ride when you can do Kings Mountain?

Kurt got his hundred miles since he rode from Campbell. I was at 90 miles so I had to ride another 10 miles dammit. I tried to get 10k feet but I had a seizure. My footies were at 8500 feet even though that chart says 9500. Miles was 100.1 

I got home in bad shape. The kids walked on my back and I fell asleep on the floor.

It was a good day to be out.

OLH climb:









Kings Mountain Climb:









Lobitos Creek Climb:











fc


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Impressive!

I'm recovering from my MacWorld/CES nasty cold bout. Looking forward to getting some miles in. 

Just started a new job in Watsonville with a 32 mile round trip bike commute. I've got the bike set-up with rack, fenders, lights and comfy saddle/position. I should be getting back into pretty solid shape so when I end up joining you guys on one of your next centuries, I should be able to tough it out. Did I just jinx myself? :idea:


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

2300 watt peak 5s? 925 peak 20s? If that's real you could be winning P/1/2 races! What power meter are you using?

Sounds like a fun ride!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ericm979 said:


> 2300 watt peak 5s? 925 peak 20s? If that's real you could be winning P/1/2 races! What power meter are you using?
> 
> Sounds like a fun ride!


Pay no attention to that. I was in the 250 watts on my best runs. I saw 300s a couple of times.

The power meter is an Ibike. Cheap and very cool for training. It does make errors here and there on rough descents. And it's not very accurate for racing or drafting situations.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

thinkcooper said:


> Impressive!
> 
> I'm recovering from my MacWorld/CES nasty cold bout. Looking forward to getting some miles in.
> 
> Just started a new job in Watsonville with a 32 mile round trip bike commute. I've got the bike set-up with rack, fenders, lights and comfy saddle/position. I should be getting back into pretty solid shape so when I end up joining you guys on one of your next centuries, I should be able to tough it out. Did I just jinx myself? :idea:


Cooper's got a real job. Did you join the Fox empire in Watsonville?

A 32 mile bike commute is just about perfect!!

fc


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Francois, you forgot to mention the rare sight you got to see on your ride too! Gregg out on the Colnago for the first time in *two* years!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

thien said:


> Francois, you forgot to mention the rare sight you got to see on your ride too! Gregg out on the Colnago for the first time in *two* years!


Maan, I thought I was hallucinating. Mtbr and roadbikereview crew actually out on bikes!!

fc


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Your caption says "Kings Mountain Climb," but I think you mean "Tunitas Mountain Climb." Kings has more than one lane!

Damn, I wish I was in shape to do a ride like this again. Tunitas is one of my favorite love-to-hate climbs. When you are feeling good going up Tunitas, it means something!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

mohair_chair said:


> Your caption says "Kings Mountain Climb," but I think you mean "Tunitas Mountain Climb." Kings has more than one lane!
> 
> Damn, I wish I was in shape to do a ride like this again. Tunitas is one of my favorite love-to-hate climbs. When you are feeling good going up Tunitas, it means something!


You are correct sir. That is the heinous Tunitas Creek climb. It's not that the climb itself is bad. It's just that the setup to the climb is never easy. Us valley kids have to cross the mountain first, get to the ocean then climb back.

My ultimate prize this season will be OLH, Haskins, Stage, Lobitos, Kings.

fc


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

francois said:


> My ultimate prize this season will be OLH, Haskins, Stage, Lobitos, Kings.


I've done that. Why don't you add Cloverdale and Bean Hollow to make it harder?  Take Butano Cutoff at Pescadero High School to hit Cloverdale, then Gazos Creek to Hwy 1, then head into the wind and ride Hwy 1 back to Pescadero, via Bean Hollow.

Actually, if you want an ultimate ride, go up Hwy 9, down Alpine, over Haskins, down into Pescadero. Then head south on either Bean Hollow or Cloverdale to get to Hwy 1. Ride Hwy 1 down to Davenport and turn left up Bonny Doon. Take Bonny Doon (nice climb!) to Martin, to Ice Cream Grade, to Felton Empire and descend into Felton. From Felton, get on Zayante Road and ride to Summit, turn right and head over to Hwy 17. Cross over Hwy 17, and take Summit, or bypass the traffic on Summit via Old Summit Road, and get to Old Santa Cruz Highway. Descend to the lake (bonus points for riding around the lake via Alma Bridge), and take the creek trail into Los Gatos. Close your loop. That's a century you'll remember!


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

We did Kings, Haskins, Stage, Tunitas last month. I wish I knew what I was getting into in advance...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

sokudo said:


> We did Kings, Haskins, Stage, Tunitas last month. I wish I knew what I was getting into in advance...


He, he... the Tunitas climb is like the Death March of Bataan. I was dying!! But then I passed two folks like they were standing still. They were more dead. So that lifted my spirits for a second and then I realized I was 40 miles from home.

fc


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Awesome. My wife and I came down from Reno last year to ride a route similar to what you did. I'd never been down that way before and I think I spent half my time looking at maps, but it was a terrific, but very windy at times, ride.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I love that ride, I used to do it quite bit when I was younger and lived in Palo Alto. I did not enjoy going down kings mt, to many blind curves and reckless cars. I think I would have gone down on 84, not as technical and to me felt a little safer..


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

mohair_chair said:


> I've done that. Why don't you add Cloverdale and Bean Hollow to make it harder?  Take Butano Cutoff at Pescadero High School to hit Cloverdale, then Gazos Creek to Hwy 1, then head into the wind and ride Hwy 1 back to Pescadero, via Bean Hollow.
> 
> Actually, if you want an ultimate ride, go up Hwy 9, down Alpine, over Haskins, down into Pescadero. Then head south on either Bean Hollow or Cloverdale to get to Hwy 1. Ride Hwy 1 down to Davenport and turn left up Bonny Doon. Take Bonny Doon (nice climb!) to Martin, to Ice Cream Grade, to Felton Empire and descend into Felton. From Felton, get on Zayante Road and ride to Summit, turn right and head over to Hwy 17. Cross over Hwy 17, and take Summit, or bypass the traffic on Summit via Old Summit Road, and get to Old Santa Cruz Highway. Descend to the lake (bonus points for riding around the lake via Alma Bridge), and take the creek trail into Los Gatos. Close your loop. That's a century you'll remember!


Umm, thanks. I got a cramp halfway through reading that thing. What's the footies and mileage on that?

I was at Bean Hollow Beach two weeks ago and took some pics. Fine place!

fc


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

I do a similar ride when I can: Canada-> up and down OLH-> 84->Stage->Tunitas Creek-> Kings Mountain. My legs are usually pretty dead by Tunitas but usually actually helps me out.
One time I added the Pescadero Cut-Off to Stage. It was brutal, over 60 miles and tons of climbing. Its a nice cut off but was a little too long of a ride for me.

I just checked that Lobitos Creek Cut-Off, I have never done that but I think I might next time


----------



## tonyplin (Jun 12, 2007)

*Just climbed Tunitas creek 2 weekends ago*

I went up Tunitas creek two weekends ago on 1/26 when my wife and I visited Half Moon Bay. We'll be moving down the Peninsula later this year, so I'm scouting eventual weekend training rides.

What a great ride that was! Down PCH, up lobitos cutoff, Tunitas and down King's Mtn to Huddart park and back. Didn't even get rained on! I'm from SF so I usually do my rides in Marin. Tunitas seems very similar to the trees portion of Alpine Dam between the dam and the 7 sisters. The road definitely felt rough back down on the descent, but small price to pay for such great climbing.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

tonyplin said:


> The road definitely felt rough back down on the descent, but small price to pay for such great climbing.


Nobody descends Tunitas! That's crazy. What you could have done was turn right at the top, on Skyline, and ridden to Hwy 84. It's a little more climbing up to Skeggs Point, but it's not bad. Then it's a pretty sweet descent until Hwy 84, and 84 ain't so bad either. Take 84 to the store at San Gregorio, then take Stage Road to Hwy 1 and descend back to Tunitas.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

mohair_chair said:


> Nobody descends Tunitas! That's crazy..


i agree. the only time I descend tunitas is on my mountain bike with big tires.


----------



## tonyplin (Jun 12, 2007)

*Funny, that's what*

All my coworkers said to me too! Oh well, now I know.


----------

